# Ouch!!!



## laughingstriper (Jun 6, 2012)

Went to SP around 9:45, stayed till 3:45 am, Nothing but small Striper, & small Croaker threw all back, to Live another day. Upon going back to my Truck This Spanish Guy was walking back to his car next to my Truck. DNR pulled up to the two of us, & got out of His Truck he immediately asked for our Fishing License. When I was taking my License out the Ranger took the other Guy's bucket. He then took around to the back of of Truck and started counting u under size fish ,the two Croaker & one Rockfish, Total $325.00 Ouch that looked rather PAINFUL. Oh yeah on top of that he, also had a few nice White Perch and one nice Spot, DNR also took those to. Dummy!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well if he was taking under sized fish then he got what he deserved.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Good


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I wish they'd ticket more offenders around the DC area. It's out of control, to be honest.


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

I was always under the imperssion that they would take your gear also. Is that an old wives tale or up to DNR?


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Stink-bait said:


> I was always under the imperssion that they would take your gear also. Is that an old wives tale or up to DNR?


That's what I always heard too. Plus I thought the fine was $500 per undersized rock.


----------



## laughingstriper (Jun 6, 2012)

*Fines*

Each Croaker cost him a $100.00 a piece, and the Rock was $125.00. DNR let him keep his gear, I guess DNR wanted to teach him a lesson, to know the "Rules" before you go pulling out fish. I am actually glad he sprung up on the two of us like that. I have been there before seeing people keeping under size fish when they should let those little fellows mature to what they should be. Seeing people keep what they should throwing them back has really bothered me. NICE GOING DNR.


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

I'm supprised the fines are so close but I'm glad they exist. Hopefully this guy learned his lesson and also educates a friend or two.


----------



## Rich60 (Apr 11, 2010)

Yes ! Glad to see DNR on the job clobbering guys keeping undersized fish.


----------



## grinch (Jul 9, 2012)

Croaker limit in MD...good to know


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

I don't feel sorry for him at all!!!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

grinch said:


> Croaker limit in MD...good to know


Wow... Of all the fish in the ocean, I sure never thought I'd see a limit placed on that one anywhere. Evidently, it must be harder to catch them by the thousands in MD. LOL


----------



## Bucknoy (Nov 7, 2010)

I was there last night from 7pm-1130 pm. On my way out, DNR officer was checking me out. I was joking with him and said please don't check my cooler. He said why not, I said I don't want to be embarrass because there nothing in it and I want my entrance fee refunded. 

Told him no fish bite all night. He a really nice guy if you do what you suppose to do.

People seem to think they only check while you fishing. They will check you at the exit gate too.


----------



## kevin crowley (Mar 8, 2011)

Wtg dnr!


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

x2 wtg dnr
MD croaker limit if memory serves me correctly 8 inch min 25 or 50 daily creel limit.


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

9" 25 total


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Good !


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Bout time


----------



## Gamehunter (Jul 21, 2012)

Check out TomGlenBurnie on Tidalfish.com. He appears to keep track of a lot of the citations issued by DNR in Anne Arundel county then blogs about it after court with what happened

http://www.tidalfish.com/forums/forumdisplay.php/128-Protect-the-Fish-Forum


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

I've seen it happen before one time I was at Solomons pier and this guy who was fishing didn't nessessarly know what he was doing but as soon as he saw the game warden he was walking back to his car being careless knew he didnt have a fishing license was in a stupid verbal arguement took his gear and ticketed him and everything.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Good. Glad the DNR nailed him. Wonder what they do with the confiscated fish?


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't like poachers and am glad he got caught. I sometimes think the fines are disproportionate to other crimes though. I'm not saying they are not justified just that other crimes get off much lighter. A crime that should warrant a six month stay will get nothing more than time served and probation with no fine because the court knows that they can't pay anyway. Just a sign of the times I suppose


----------



## Gamehunter (Jul 21, 2012)

Maryland Catch a Poacher 24 Hour Hotline
1-800-635-6124
Citizens who supply Maryland Natural Resources Police with information leading to the arrest and conviction of a poaching violator are eligible to receive cash rewards. Give names, addresses, vehicle descriptions, and as much information as possible. The anonymity of the caller is guaranteed.


----------



## Gamehunter (Jul 21, 2012)

Ever want to know what the fines are for natural resources related crimes are? Found this on the Maryland Courts website. http://courts.state.md.us/district/finesch/dnr.pdf


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

They let them keep their gear hoping they go back and break the law some more so they can keep giving out fines 

Why work yourself out of a job.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

those dnr guys are watching from the woods and they know when you are poaching. they need to make more rounds from spsp through KN, matapeake and the coke they should have no problem making money


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I have had the DNR pull up on me and ask to see what is in a specific cooler.
They knew the other cooler was full of food and drinks, and didn't care about that one....there are eyes everywhere, and you don't know it.

I don't keep illegal fish, so they can look all they want.


----------



## FishingJunkie (Jun 16, 2011)

Got what he deserves. Hotline # is now programmed in the phone!


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Eyes and ears are there job!!! And if you think they are not on there job than your the fool!!! It's amazing what you can see with the best surveillance gear our tax money can buy!


----------

